# Maroc Telecom Dongle



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Is anyone going to be in Algeciras Lidl carpark overnight Friday or Saturday or arriving at Tangier Med Friday Saturday? We are crossing back tomorrow or the day after and have a Maroc Telecom dongle with around 20 days left on it. I put a top up sim in on or about April 3rd as I needed to keep online. Has worked excellently pretty much everywhere for 6 weeks.
Top ups cost 200 dirhams - around £16 (new dongle plus 30 day sim are 230 dirhams) - - so if anyone wants it any reasonable offer secures. Look out for us, Laika 680. Greyhounds on sides and back.


----------

